# SRAM S60 Wheelset



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

Anyone riding a pair? If so, how do you like them?


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Not myself, but, they are Zipp Flashpoints, IIRC.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

Argentius said:


> Not myself, but, they are Zipp Flashpoints, IIRC.


So they are pretty good wheels then?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Argentius said:


> Not myself, but, they are Zipp Flashpoints, IIRC.


Yep, except assembled overseas rather then at Zipp (hence the SRAM wheels being a bit cheaper for the same parts).


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

master2129 said:


> So they are pretty good wheels then?


Yeah, pretty solid. Not featherweights. Haven't taken a spoken tensionometer to the things to see how they measure up, but we have a pair in the showroom. They look nice.


----------



## fuzy (Nov 19, 2008)

I think the Flashpoints are about 100 grams heavier and a little more expensive.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

Argentius, what do they retail at for the 40, 60, and 90?


----------



## pacelinepat (Sep 11, 2008)

The rims are made by Zipp. The hubs and spokes are different. I have ridden the s60 and the Zipp 404. The Sram is a lot stiffer.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

cydswipe said:


> Argentius, what do they retail at for the 40, 60, and 90?


The S60's retail in the shop for $1595 in our town.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

pacelinepat said:


> The rims are made by Zipp. The hubs and spokes are different. I have ridden the s60 and the Zipp 404. The Sram is a lot stiffer.


I got to test the S60's. And yes they feel solid.


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

is there much difference between sram 60 and flashpoint? i understand they are both made by zipp and owned by sram...just wondering. S60's look very nice.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

pacelinepat said:


> The rims are made by Zipp. The hubs and spokes are different. I have ridden the s60 and the Zipp 404. The Sram is a lot stiffer.


Nope, they are the same per Zipp. Just different assembly locations and stickers. The spec sheet confirms this.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

simplyhankk said:


> is there much difference between sram 60 and flashpoint? i understand they are both made by zipp and owned by sram...just wondering. S60's look very nice.


No, after you take the stickers out. SRAM's retail may be a bit lower.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

Coolhand said:


> No, after you take the stickers out. SRAM's retail may be a bit lower.


SRAM Wheels are about 20% less expensive than Zipp across the board. Very good deal.


----------



## mothman 1270 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi I just got a pair of s60 s from a friend . It's only a few months old . I like these wheels but upon inspection I noticed that when rotated the aluminium braking surface is true but the the carbon surface of the rim is uneven . Is this normal , hope you guys could please shed some light on this issue cause its really takin the fun out of this. Thanks guys Ride On.


----------

